# Mafia- Rise of the OCs [CLOSED]



## Sylph (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, I'm moving the Mafia game from the Mafia Group out here for some more members~

I hope you all Enjoy it~

-------------​
It was a lovely place in the land of random where OCs could walk freely and mingle with each other. But for every good, heroic OC you find here, you will in turn find evil ones that wish to do harm. More so than others.

The first murder was found in the center of the "limitless plains". The OC was a simple creature that was thought up by a small child to comfort them when they are alone. His name could have been all manner of things, but was the first creation of every person. This was most out our first friend and confident.

Someone has killed him or her, and is now turning their focus on the others. Question is, who is the traitor.

*MAFIA:*

Scyther – Alfons (Fandom: FullMetal Alchemist)
Fons is a dead German man that was brought back to life by one of his misguided friends. He in turn killed his friend with his new found powers as a Homunculus by transforming his arms into two sharp blades, slashing deep cuts into her. He is the one that does the actually killing during the night. Fons and Tamesis discuss on whom to kill, but if in the end they disagree…Too bad for Tamesis.

BIO: Alfons was once a normal German man that fell in love with his friend named Ed. Knowing that he and his friend would never be together, he tried his best help Ed return home to his Wife and Kid. Unfortunately, when he did return his friend back to his home, he was shot and killed the second after Ed left. Alfons was brought back to life by one of his other close friends, killing her soon after his return to life. After that day, he traveled from place to place, killing anyone and everyone that crosses him. It is after he shows up at Ed’s home that he is told that he is a Homunculus called Lust.

Sneasel – Tamesis (Fandom: FullMetal Alchemist)
Tamesis is a crazy Scientist that enjoys toying with human lives. He is a schemer and the second in command to Fons. They both discuss whom to kill that night. If they disagree, Fons has the final say. If Fons dies however, Tamesis will take over and set out to kill those he wishes in any fashion he pleases.

BIO: Temesis was once an accomplished Scientist in the Lab’s of Central. Not long after the promotion of Ming-Yue Ryuu and Kate Davidson to Brigadier Generals, he was discharged from the military when his research progressed towards studying Homunculus and Human Transmutation. Bitter from his discharge, he continues to practice his twisted science on animals, vowing revenge on those who humiliated him back in the Military.

Electrode – Lee (Fandom: Original World)
Lee is a gentle soul, but through some unknown power, he aspires to be one of the Mafia. He doesn’t know who the Mafia members are, but he watches them work. Hoping that he doesn’t have to actually fight, he watches from the sideline as the Mafia kills everyone else. But if pushed, he will burst into flames and kill himself and one other with him as his last act upon this earth.

BIO: Lee is a Half-Dragon in a Family of eight. His Father is a Dragon King and he is the crowned Prince. He is the only boy in the family, and often called “Girly” by his best friends. Lee is known to be calm and quite sweet, but through the years of suppressing his anger and frustration, he developed an alter ego that enjoys killing others at any cost. Now he struggles with this other ego every moment of the day, making him make poor choices in his life. The only opinion he has left is to take himself and his other self out of existence.

*INNOCENT:*

Alakazam – Kammu (Fandom: FullMetal Alchemist))
Kammu was born blind, never seeing the world as others have. But with the lost sense of sight, his 6th sense was heightened. Over the years, he’s developed the ability to read minds of those around him, but even his new sense isn’t perfect. He can look into the minds of one person each night and find if they are innocent or Mafia. He is, however, un-able to determine which side Tik has joined, Who Lee is, or what Kit truly is; they both would be seen as innocent until Kit is transformed, thus only Tik and Lee will be the unknown.

BIO: Kammu and his twin Sister Ming were born in a small manor in Xing, but unlike his Sister, he was born blind. During the first few years of being blind, he slowly started to adapt to his condition, developing his other senses to make up for the lack of his sight. During this development, he gained a higher 6th sense, helping him see into the future. Tragically, he died in a fire that engulfed his family’s home. Through hard work in the Gate of light, he was given another chance to live on the earth once more to share his abilities among the people. He now wanders from place to place, helping those who need it. His current job is helping out police officers find their suspects.

Luvdisc – Ming (Fandom: FullMetal Alchemist)
Ming is a tragic soul that has lost too many love ones in her life. Now on the brink of oblivion, she gives her heart to someone else one last time. She’ll pick one person on the first night; binding them together until death do them part. The lovers can talk to each other and try to make a plan to how to stay alive to the end. If her lover dies, she will die along with them from a broken heart. If she dies before her lover, the lover will die with her from heartbreak.

BIO: Born in a small manor as one of twins, she was a very content child. Growing up in a loving family, she yearned to have a loving life like her parents. After her 12th birthday though, her family has killed in a tragic arson attack. After that day, any relationship she’s ever had failed in heart break. She is on a fine line of sanity, risking everything one last time in giving her heart to another.

Togetic – Ryan (Fandom: FullMetal Alchemist)
Ryan is a young kind doctor that uses his skills in the healing arts he learned back in his homeland of Xing. He will heal one person each night, protecting them from the Mafia. If in the event that Ray tried to protect the same player, the player will die from overdose.

BIO: The Eldest Ryuu, he begun to study medicine at a young age in Xing, then continues his studies in Amerstria. He was away from his home in another city when his family was killed in a fire. He travels the country, curing those he can, and shed tears for those he loses. As time went on, the pain of losing patients lessen as he continues to move forward is aiding in the health of those around him.

Chimecho – Ray (Fandom: FullMetal Alchemist)
Ray is a young Alchemist that controls and uses the healing powers of his white flame alchemy to heal a single person every night, thus keeping them alive if the Mafia tried to kill said person. But, if Ryan uses his medicine on that same player as Ray, then the poor player will die from the overdose of healing elements.

BIO: Childhood friend of Ming, Kammu, and their third friend Kate, he learned to enjoy life a bit more. His home life was horrible, his parent worse, and for that reason he yearned to be something better. Over years of practice and hard work, he was able to develop a form of fire that doesn’t destroy life but heal life.

Plusle - Tsuki (Fandom: Pokemon)
Tsuki is a sweet, caring, adventurous trainer that makes sure that her brother doesn’t do anything stupid. During the raise of the Mafia problem, she was separated from her Brother and is now searching for him through the crowds of people. She knows who her brother is, but she can’t contact him. If he dies at anytime, she will lash out with a fury like her brother’s and cut down a person of her choice. If he dies in the day, her night action will be the death of a single person.

BIO: Born somewhere in Johto, her and her family moved to a small town called little root in Hoenn. There, her and her twin Tem and little brother Kura grew up in peace and happiness…until she and Tem started out on their adventure as being Trainers. Trough hard work, both made it to the Elite four, and in the end, she bowed out of the challenge and let her brother achieve his dream of being a champion. Tsuki currently is being trained to be the new Gym Leader in Sootopolis.

Minun- Tem (Fandom: Pokémon)
Tem is a tough, durable, thick headed trainer that watches out for his twin sister like a dragon mother watches her eggs. During the raise of the Mafia, he lost sight of his sister and is now trying to find her once more so that she can be safe. He knows who his sister is, but he has no way to contact her. If she dies, at any point, he will lash out and kill one person of his choice. If she is killed during the day, his night action will be the death of one person that night.

BIO: Born somewhere in Johto, his family move to little root in Hoenn. When he was old enough to begin his Pokémon adventure, his twin sister tagged along with him to help him achieve his dream of being champion. He and his sister rarely are ever apart and they support each other’s dreams. Tem is a bit over protective of his sister and basically scares away any boy who is within a 10ft radius of her.

Haunter – Ryo (Fandom: Original world)
Ryo is a fallen angel that refuses to die without dragging someone with him. At the end of the night, He’ll pick a single person to drag to death with him if he is chosen to die in the day in the search for the Mafia.

BIO: He was once a powerful angel destined to be the one that cleanses the world of the evil that grows on it. His main battle was against the human embodiment of all evil, the one that was foretold to bring upon the earth the apocalypse. After his fall from grace, he was taken in first by a man named Herro but was betrayed by him soon after. Broken hearted and alone, he traveled the world in pain, blood dripping from his broken wings. During this, he collapse into a ditch and lies there to die, but never succeeded when one other person found him and took care of him. Ironically, the one who took care of his was the very man he vowed to kill. Instead of killing him, he fell in love with the man.

Furret – Angel (Fandom: Original world)
Selfless and caring like his parents, he won’t stand by and let people get hurt. So, every night he’ll pick one person to follow. If this person attacks, he’ll stand in the way instead and take the attack. He will be informed with what he was attacked with in the morning. But he’ll also be told of any other attacks were directed at him as well, thus it may confuse him as well. But he’ll at least know that one of the attacks directed at him came from the one he stalked that night. If, per chance, he follows Tamesis while Fons is still alive; He won’t be attacked by Tamesis since its Fons that does the killing.

BIO: Angel was a five year old boy that lived with his mother, whom had a mental problem that caused her to lose herself in insanity. One day while he was playing, she came into his room and shot him in the forehead. The next time he woke up, he was an angel on earth, his wings too small to fly to heaven. Stranded on earth, he hides from everyone in alleyways and under the fall of night. A permanent wound bleeds from his forehead where the bullet entered. One night, a Man found him in an Alleyway behind a few garbage cans. After much convincing, he went home with the man. Now he is part of a happy Family with his new Daddy and Mommy.

Normal Ditto- Mary Sue (Fandom: Every F*@!-ing where)
These people are plenty. They stroll around and try to act important, but they aren’t really. They are just extra faces in the town so that the Mafia has extra fun killing everyone.

*
LONER:*

Mutark – Kit (Fandom: Original World)
Kit is a calm fellow that likes to stroll around in a peaceful manner, not even Kammu can imagine him as a bad person ….but if you cross him, if you dare attack him, and he will get mean and will not be pleased. Attack once more while he’s pissed and he will kill you all. If you take him out while he’s happy, then he’ll die and you all will be alive, but sad as well.

BIO: He was born as the Human embodiment of all evil, containing the power to end the world within his body. He was almost killed at birth, but was spared when his older sister Shana vowed to protect him from all the bad in the world. He grew up frankly happy, but has his moments at time to time when he challenges his sister to find one good thing about the world that would change his mind about releasing the suppressed evil in his soul and causing the Apocalypse. After much soul searching and battle against Angels, he finds himself falling in love with the very angel that sworn to kill him. Years go by until he sees this angel once more and was able to win his heart. Few more years go by when he finds another angel, this time a child, in alleyway. He convinces the young boy to return home with him. Not long after, he adopts the boy as his own son and shields him from the harshness of the world. He values the life of his loves ones more than his own, but under his smile and care-free ways, the rage and evil still bubbles within him below the surface.


*VARIABLE:*

Eevee – Tik (Fandom: Original World)
Tik is a very creative soul. He creates many things within his workshop at night, allowing no one to know what he does. On the first night, he’ll pick of his creations to use during everything he does. He also decides if he wants to help the Mafia or the Innocents. If he sides with the Mafia, the Mafia members will be informed that they have a new supporter.

BIO: A Young man born and raised in the gutters of Britain, he finds his way to moving to Japan and collects a small family of runaways and orphans, living in a rundown house in the slums. Quick and smart, he is a skilled thief and is not afraid to steal in broad daylight. Aside from this, he has a brilliant mind and a knack for creating works of art and wonders. Through his stay in Japan, he finds a small girl abandoned in an alleyway. He takes her in and adds her to his small family. The small girl calls herself Betty-Sue Marie, choosing the name her self. He protects this girl as his own sister, never letting her see the how bad all the runaways and orphans have it in the real world.

*Fog Machine*- Once only during the game; he’ll start up his fog machine and hide everyone within the fog. All actions will have randomized targets, except those that have no target. The other wake up to find out that information, some may be ticked, but there's nothing they can do about it.

*Stun gun*- Using the skills he picked up from the streets, he goes around at night and stuns one person per night of his choice with the stun gun he modified in his workshop. The power of the stun gun locks the victim’s muscles and stops them from making an action that night.

*Box of light*- Within his workshop, he’s figured out how to trap sunlight within a box. He runs out once during the game and releases the light to end all night actions that commence after he runs out to wake the world. After the light is released, everyone awakes and collect the dead to start another day.

*Rope*- Tik goes out once a night and finds one person in which to tie up with a rope. While they are tied up, Tik receives whatever was targeted at the tied up player instead of being hit with what was targeted at him for that night. (Excluding Miracle Eye, Follow Me and Attract)

*Moon Catcher* – A neat device he created. Every night he can use the moonlight this catcher collects and heal himself with its light. This protects him from all assaults and it doesn’t clash with the medicine that may have been given to him. The catch though is that once he uses the power of this device, he has to wait a night to let moonlight collect in the catcher again. Thus he’ll be vulnerable that night. He still can be killed in the day like everyone else as well.

*Music Box* – This one object didn’t come from his workshop as a weapon, but a gift to his baby girl Bets. He uses the soothing sounds of the Music box to lull one person each night into a slumber. The player he picks will be asleep all day and will miss out on the discussion and voting. If he decides not to share his treasure, no one falls asleep that night.


*Snow Maker* – With a rigged up snow maker he…relieved from a ski slope, he uses its properties to make himself harder to find. Any lethal attempt on his life has a 50% chance of hitting him. He can use this device every night if he wishes.


-----------​
*Players:*

FullMetalCookies
Zora
Dragon
Arylett
L'il Dwagie
blazheirio889
Flora and Ashes
MidnightSaboteur
Stormecho
Crazy Linoone
Kammington
Momoharu	
Psymon

(Keep in mind, I made this like...a while ago. If anyone on this list wants to back out, they may)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafia- Rise of the OCs*

I'll enter.


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Mafia- Rise of the OCs*

IF we're allowed to enter I'll enter o3o


----------



## Sylph (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Mafia- Rise of the OCs*

Sweet~ We just need one more and we can start up~


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Mafia- Rise of the OCs*

Eh, I'll have a go.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Mafia- Rise of the OCs*

*Alright, all numbers are here! I'm doing the roles now!*


----------

